# что будет дальше с udev/eudev?

## arrecck

что-то история с udev меня все больше повергает в ужас

кто как будет настраивать систему в дальнейшем?

в наличии udev, eudev, devtmpfs

еще можно вспомнить о hotplug2 или забить и сделать все static

----------

## Pinkbyte

А в чем конкретно проблема с текущим udev?

----------

